# prayer request please



## tornthumb (Feb 26, 2009)

My youngest grandson C.J., 10 yrs old, has come down with swine flu. He has had a poor immune system since birth and I`m really worried about him.Fever is up to 104. Please put him in your prayers and thoughts.Thanks

Tim


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I pray for his qucik recovery. God Bless.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

May C.J. be healed by the stripes of Jesus. I think Him in advance for a full and complete recovery. No sickness shall stick on his body.....in the name of Jesus, it's got to go.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

May God Bless C.J. and Father we pray that You remove this illness from C.J. now. amen.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Prayers up forC.J. and tamily GOD BLESS.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Goin' up.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Lord please comfort CJ and his family restore him to full health
and shower him with your Blessings
In Jesus's name we pray!!


----------



## tornthumb (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you all for the prayers,I will post an update when I get it.

God bless you all


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

May C.J., family and friends be in our thoughts and prayers. To a speedy recovery, God sent! Our thoughts and prayers are with you in your time of need.

Jason and Wendy


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Prayers sent.....


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Prayers sent...

T-BONE


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Father, we lift up C J to you and ask you to heal him. We also pray you will increase his imune system so it can fight off this illness and others. In Jesus' name we pray.


----------



## tornthumb (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you all so much,C.J. is on the mend and doing fine. Prayers do work. God bless you all.


----------



## fish and grin (Jun 15, 2008)

god bless CJ, glad he is recovering


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

fish and grin said:


> god bless CJ, glad he is recovering


X2


----------



## ONDABORDER (Sep 23, 2009)

fender bender said:


> X2


x3


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

X 1,000,000 Prayer works!! Thank you Lord for answering our prayers!! What a praise report!! Hallelujah!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you Lord for answered prayers.
Amen

...and the prayer of faith shall save him that is sick ....
JAMES 5:15 partial quote


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

God hears our Prayers. Thank you father, Thank You Jesus, Thank you Holy Spirit.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Prayers sent, God Bless !


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Father,

I praise your name for answering the prayers on behalf of C.J. Please continue to bless and strengthen him. Increase his immune system. Repel disease from his presence. Let Jesus be his strength, and glorify your name through him.

In the precious name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Prayer sent.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I think I got swine flu a year before it was ever announced after a trip to mexico. I was sick for 3 months and could barely breath.
prayers sent......hope he gets well soon!


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

*Praise the lord*

Thank you lord for the speedy recovery of C.J.


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Prayer's sent. May God protect him.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

The Lord will watch over CJ...


----------

